# 13,000 trips, 6701 stars, and a 4.5 rating????



## Shea F. Kenny (Jan 3, 2015)

It's true. I've been driving 2 1/2 years too. I can do between 20 and 25 trips a day, 20+ an hour. This proves Uber doesn't necessarily take a rider's word for the quality of service we provide.

My philosophy about TNP services is that Uber owns a club. Drivers and riders are the members of the club. Uber expects members to work out their differences amicably. So, when I accept a call, I'm meeting another member. NOT A CUSTOMER!!!! They are Uber's customer, in my opinion. Semantically, that's the only way I can see to make it clear to the rider, they owe me as much respect as they think I owe them. Precisely the same amount.

Further along these lines, the rider pays Uber, THEN Uber pays me for my part of the deal. You see, I'm paying out money also. Vehicle payment, maintenance, insurance, gas and cleaning. Thus, when I roll up, the rider is the one who has not yet contributed to the transaction. It's all on them from that point out, not me. Provide I drive responsibly, etc..

This means then that they are on the curb, phone in hand, looking at the plate number, waving the phone and getting into the car. (Auto five stars, obviously). Not having me wait two minutes and having to call them and if they have the courtesy to answer the phone, tell me they're "stuck" in the elevator. I tell them they should call from the lobby. There isn't always a place to park. Even if there is at the moment. (Auto three stars, down to two if any other attitude or snideness detected.

A couple of weeks ago, I got a warning from Uber about my ratings being a bit low. I follow all the five star points on Uber's not so thorough run through of how to maintain ratings.

Images below reflect efforts to improve ratings and earn badges.


































I think the problem is I'm 2-3 times their age, and more experienced. I put the tablet with the second image as a background, to see if they would react with, "that's knowledge and experience, I'd better not mess with him........(LOL).

Nupe. All they can do is find something to whine about!!!! LOL

And don't get on me they're reacting to me trying too hard. Noap. I'm doing it to show Uber they really don't care about quality and don't even know what it is.

Plus, I do what I like to do. They don't like it, well, too damn bad. I've never seen such a large number of people who don't recognize art, when they see it. Yet they claim art is the most important cultural element of society. Huh!


----------



## Shea F. Kenny (Jan 3, 2015)

The images didn't post apparently. 






Background image on Tablet 12,000 trips, 6,666 five stars



























The tablet btw, is a restricted account with Spotify, go90 video, cam app, memo app, the room 3 puzzle game. ;-)


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

They didn't deactivate you yet though, even when the threshold is 4.6 or below. You might have been an established driver at this point which is why Uber is cutting you a break.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Shea F. Kenny said:


> It's true. I've been driving 2 1/2 years too. I can do between 20 and 25 trips a day, 20+ an hour. This proves Uber doesn't necessarily take a rider's word for the quality of service we provide.
> 
> My philosophy about TNP services is that Uber owns a club. Drivers and riders are the members of the club. Uber expects members to work out their differences amicably. So, when I accept a call, I'm meeting another member. NOT A CUSTOMER!!!! They are Uber's customer, in my opinion. Semantically, that's the only way I can see to make it clear to the rider, they owe me as much respect as they think I owe them. Precisely the same amount.
> 
> ...


Any idea why you have a 4.5 rating?


----------



## cola363 (Apr 24, 2017)

Your 13,000 trips is irrelevant to the point you're trying to make. I'm told it's the last 500 trips that determines the driver's rating. A number of your passengers were pissed off (whether justified or not) which your 4.5 star rating makes that clear.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

By 1300 rides any issues should have been worked out.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Wow how many miles have you put on your car in 13K trips?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Did you sink to the 4.5 slowly over the course of your 13,000 trips? Or were you cruising along at a 4.8 or 4.9 and suddenly tanked?


----------



## Shea F. Kenny (Jan 3, 2015)

Lee239 said:


> Wow how many miles have you put on your car in 13K trips?


122k



Coachman said:


> Did you sink to the 4.5 slowly over the course of your 13,000 trips? Or were you cruising along at a 4.8 or 4.9 and suddenly tanked?


My rating bounces up and down like a lightning bolt. One week in July, had a 5.0 out of I forget how many trips. I had an Uber listener once, who was equally amazed at how my rating fluctuates.



cola363 said:


> Your 13,000 trips is irrelevant to the point you're trying to make. I'm told it's the last 500 trips that determines the driver's rating. A number of your passengers were pissed off (whether justified or not) which your 4.5 star rating makes that clear.


My 13,000 trips are irrelevant? I was in an email discussion with Uber about an issue and I raised my trip count and the reply was that I indeed had an unusual number of trips and to have a 4.5 rating was another example of Uber excellence.

Next?



AuxCordBoston said:


> Any idea why you have a 4.5 rating?


I like to play bad cop a lil too much. No booze in the car. No profanity laced music. No overloading. No smoking. No fast food drive throughs. No illegal turns. No speeding. No changing destination on pool trips. No prolonged intimate conversations on phone, during pool trips. I don't discuss personal matters such as how many children, where I was born, previous places lived or occupations.



Clifford Chong said:


> They didn't deactivate you yet though, even when the threshold is 4.6 or below. You might have been an established driver at this point which is why Uber is cutting you a break.


Might have been an established driver? 2 1/2 years and 13,000 trips ring a bell there bud? LOL


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Shea F. Kenny said:


> The images didn't post apparently.
> View attachment 114646
> Background image on Tablet 12,000 trips, 6,666 five stars
> View attachment 114654
> ...


Look on the bright side. You're eligible to claim your special fuel discount!


----------



## Shea F. Kenny (Jan 3, 2015)

Well, all I can say at this point is that from the replies here, it's a true reflection of how riders and the public at large see things. They don't. All of you missed the point of the post. And thus explains my ratings. I mean, from the responses I'd say I'd be lucky to get three stars out of you. Which is quite what I expected.

Basically, I see slightly negatives or confusion.... ;-)



elelegido said:


> Look on the bright side. You're eligible to claim your special fuel discount!


Darn right! THANK YOU! LOL


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Shea F. Kenny said:


> I think the problem is I'm 2-3 times their age, and more experienced.


Lol, that's not the problem.


----------



## Shea F. Kenny (Jan 3, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Lol, that's not the problem.


Really, and why might that be, well known member? Passive/aggressive people are usually antagonistic towards such......;-)


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Shea F. Kenny said:


> Really, and why might that be, well known member? Passive/aggressive people are usually antagonistic towards such......;-)


I'd probably change the 6,666 part of the tablet graphic. Pax may think that you're some kind of occultist with poor math skills.

I'm not saying you're doing anything wrong in your treatment of pax. I don't kiss ass either and my rating isn't much higher than yours.


----------



## mxxdude (Mar 3, 2017)

you look like a serial killer for a starter


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

13000 trips, wow! You come across as grumpy and antisocial- which is fine. Pax are entitled, feel like the customer and likely sense its about you not thm.


----------



## Shea F. Kenny (Jan 3, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> 13000 trips, wow! You come across as grumpy and antisocial- which is fine. Pax are entitled, feel like the customer and likely sense its about you not thm.


Well, my rule book sez, "Oh, the guy's in a bad mood and not talkative. I'll leave him alone and set the personality issue aside, as it's not really relevant to the job at hand.......".

Next?



mxxdude said:


> you look like a serial killer for a starter


So, you're going to give a low rating to a homicidal maniac? Huh......


----------



## mxxdude (Mar 3, 2017)

Shea F. Kenny said:


> Well, my rule book sez, "Oh, the guy's in a bad mood and not talkative. I'll leave him alone and set the personality issue aside, as it's not really relevant to the job at hand.......".
> 
> Next?
> 
> So, you're going to give a low rating to a homicidal maniac? Huh......


Definitely. Just like their are plenty of Ants out there, their is a plethora of drivers. If you rolled up all creepy with birth control glasses and a black turtleneck looking like R.L Stine and being super anti-social with 6666 on the tablet you bet your ass id rate 3> so I wouldn't get matched againt


----------



## Shea F. Kenny (Jan 3, 2015)

mxxdude said:


> Definitely. Just like their are plenty of Ants out there, their is a plethora of drivers. If you rolled up all creepy with birth control glasses and a black turtleneck looking like R.L Stine and being super anti-social with 6666 on the tablet you bet your ass id rate 3> so I wouldn't get matched againt


From a guy who can't spell, use proper grammar and has to resort to making insults, which btw is a tos violation, uh, huh. K.


----------



## mxxdude (Mar 3, 2017)

Shea F. Kenny said:


> From a guy who can't spell, use proper grammar and has to resort to making insults, which btw is a tos violation, uh, huh. K.


just going off your profile picture and how you are portraying yourself. you asked. I also could care less about proper grammar, spelling or this forum


----------



## cola363 (Apr 24, 2017)

My 13,000 trips are irrelevant? I was in an email discussion with Uber about an issue and I raised my trip count and the reply was that I indeed had an unusual number of trips and to have a 4.5 rating was another example of Uber excellence.

Next?



You're refuting to the fact that Uber's rating is based on the last 500 trips? If so, you'd be correct your 13,000 trips would make your current rating unusual. I think there's a disconnect in your logic.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Shea F. Kenny said:


> I like to play bad cop a lil too much. No booze in the car. No profanity laced music. No overloading. No smoking. No fast food drive throughs. No illegal turns. No speeding. No changing destination on pool trips. No prolonged intimate conversations on phone, during pool trips. I don't discuss personal matters such as how many children, where I was born, previous places lived or occupations.


Playing the bad cop only gets you so far. In any profession.


----------



## Shea F. Kenny (Jan 3, 2015)

[You're refuting to the fact that Uber's rating is based on the last 500 trips? If so, you'd be correct your 13,000 trips would make your current rating unusual. I think there's a disconnect in your logic.[/QUOTE]

I'm refuting to the fact? That's not even English, let alone correct. LOL. I know what the rating base is, ty. The context of the post is to raise and answer the question of how one can have 13,000 trips, a 4.5 rating, and still be on the platform. Most of the posts here claim that below 4.6, you're gone. So, I gave irrefutable proof as to how that isn't necessarily true, obviously. I simply follow Uber guidelines, answer any questions they have about a trip honestly, business like and professionally.

Thus, Uber knows I pickz 'em up, dropz 'em off, and keep the tone down to businesslike and professional. No frills, thrills, spills or chills...........;-)

But, thanks for playing folks. I hope that with all the reading and replying to posts, your reading and writing skills get the improvement they so badly and obviously need..................;-)


----------



## Orange president (Mar 25, 2017)

13k trips ? Travis k should pay you a visit and grandfather you with a 5.0 ratings . Uber made over $27k+ in booking fee alone. 

On a serious note how much money Uber deposit in your account . I am not taking about money after the cost of running a car per mile but the total . And how much is your car worth now ?


----------



## cola363 (Apr 24, 2017)

Shea F. Kenny said:


> [You're refuting to the fact that Uber's rating is based on the last 500 trips? If so, you'd be correct your 13,000 trips would make your current rating unusual. I think there's a disconnect in your logic.


I'm refuting to the fact? That's not even English, let alone correct. LOL. I know what the rating base is, ty. The context of the post is to raise and answer the question of how one can have 13,000 trips, a 4.5 rating, and still be on the platform. Most of the posts here claim that below 4.6, you're gone. So, I gave irrefutable proof as to how that isn't necessarily true, obviously. I simply follow Uber guidelines, answer any questions they have about a trip honestly, business like and professionally.

Thus, Uber knows I pickz 'em up, dropz 'em off, and keep the tone down to businesslike and professional. No frills, thrills, spills or chills...........;-)

But, thanks for playing folks. I hope that with all the reading and replying to posts, your reading and writing skills get the improvement they so badly and obviously need..................;-)[/QUOTE]
Such usage of words you claim not to be found in the English language is used in court settings.

You know what's not used nor acceptable? LOL. Do you know what's frown upon by both the officers of the court and jurors alike? Take a wild guess. Like I said, there's a break in your logic and no amount of LOLs will save your day. That's not even English indeed...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

cola363 said:


> Most of the posts here claim that below 4.6, you're gone. So, I gave irrefutable proof as to how that isn't necessarily true, obviously.


Things seem to have changed. A year or a year and a half ago there were quite a few posts from drivers who'd fallen below a 4.6 and immediately got the warning from Uber that they could be deactivated soon. I don't really see posts like that so much anymore.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Shea F. Kenny said:


> [You're refuting to the fact that Uber's rating is based on the last 500 trips? If so, you'd be correct your 13,000 trips would make your current rating unusual. I think there's a disconnect in your logic.


I'm refuting to the fact? That's not even English, let alone correct. LOL. I know what the rating base is, ty. The context of the post is to raise and answer the question of how one can have 13,000 trips, a 4.5 rating, and still be on the platform. Most of the posts here claim that below 4.6, you're gone. So, I gave irrefutable proof as to how that isn't necessarily true, obviously. I simply follow Uber guidelines, answer any questions they have about a trip honestly, business like and professionally.

Thus, Uber knows I pickz 'em up, dropz 'em off, and keep the tone down to businesslike and professional. No frills, thrills, spills or chills...........;-)

But, thanks for playing folks. I hope that with all the reading and replying to posts, your reading and writing skills get the improvement they so badly and obviously need..................;-)[/QUOTE]

I am beginning to understand why you are having ratings challenges.


----------



## Shea F. Kenny (Jan 3, 2015)

[I am beginning to understand why you are having ratings challenges.[/QUOTE]

And why might that be? Are you hoping, fervently, that this is how I deal with riders? You can't be serious. Oh, but you are serious. Or at least pretending to be. Well, enjoy.



Orange president said:


> 13k trips ? Travis k should pay you a visit and grandfather you with a 5.0 ratings . Uber made over $27k+ in booking fee alone.
> 
> On a serious note how much money Uber deposit in your account . I am not taking about money after the cost of running a car per mile but the total . And how much is your car worth now ?


My birthday is coming up, so Travis SHOULD be buying me an SUV, fully licensed and insured, and prioritized on dispatch. Aherm.

As far as money goes, you should be able to calculate that, no? What's the average driver make, full time? What's your average? It will probably be close.
But that's not a ratings issue, so off topic.



Coachman said:


> Playing the bad cop only gets you so far. In any profession.


Hehe. You have no clue what you're talking about. The good cop, is just a façade. They are looking to see where the individual goes. Does he or she move to the friendly and compassionate one, (And implied "promises".), or respond to intimidation and threats.

Besides, as proprietor, it's my job to enforce the rules, which protect everyone concerned.

And, the so called bad cops, are highly successful in many professions. Someone has to draw the lines and take action when those lines are crossed. Heck, ask the moderator????? Ring a bell there genius?

Well, this has certainly been a waste of time, as usual. Which is why I quit posting on this and other boards, 'bout a year ago. Jest a bincha smartasses with nothing better to do, or contribute.

I raised a number of issues, most of which were ignored. Just like the riders do!

Which was another point!

LOL


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Shea F. Kenny said:


> Might have been an established driver? 2 1/2 years and 13,000 trips ring a bell there bud? LOL


Uhhh, yea Sherlock? My reply was directed for that reason.



Coachman said:


> Did you sink to the 4.5 slowly over the course of your 13,000 trips? Or were you cruising along at a 4.8 or 4.9 and suddenly tanked?


I don't recall anyone having a 0.3 rating dip in such a short matter. He likely maintained that low rating based on how he's exhibiting his foul attitude in this forum. I would not hesitate on giving anyone 1 star if they gave me that stupid goody-goody sarcastic attitude to me.


----------



## Capt.Uber (Jan 11, 2017)

cola363 said:


> I'm refuting to the fact? That's not even English, let alone correct. LOL. I know what the rating base is, ty. The context of the post is to raise and answer the question of how one can have 13,000 trips, a 4.5 rating, and still be on the platform. Most of the posts here claim that below 4.6, you're gone. So, I gave irrefutable proof as to how that isn't necessarily true, obviously. I simply follow Uber guidelines, answer any questions they have about a trip honestly, business like and professionally.
> 
> Thus, Uber knows I pickz 'em up, dropz 'em off, and keep the tone down to businesslike and professional. No frills, thrills, spills or chills...........;-)
> 
> But, thanks for playing folks. I hope that with all the reading and replying to posts, your reading and writing skills get the improvement they so badly and obviously need..................;-)


Such usage of words you claim not to be found in the English language is used in court settings.

You know what's not used nor acceptable? LOL. Do you know what's frown upon by both the officers of the court and jurors alike? Take a wild guess. Like I said, there's a break in your logic and no amount of LOLs will save your day. That's not even English indeed...[/QUOTE]
Correction 
That's " frowned " upon not " frown"


----------



## Shea F. Kenny (Jan 3, 2015)

Court settings? What on Earth are you driving at? Even so, I've never seen the phrase, "refuting to the facts." I can't tell if he meant refuting the facts, or referring to the facts, or what.

I'm truly done with this. The negativity and illiteracy, is just too much. Pointless, ignoramus blather. My God.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Shea F. Kenny said:


> Court settings? What on Earth are you driving at? Even so, I've never seen the phrase, "refuting to the facts." I can't tell if he meant refuting the facts, or referring to the facts, or what.
> 
> I'm truly done with this. The negativity and illiteracy, is just too much. Pointless, ignoramus blather. My God.


Free water and chocolates! And a big ol smile! That's all *you* need.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

No offense but you should stop working so much and get out of that car and get some exercise. That's really unhealthy. There's more to life than this crap.


----------



## RIDESHARE_BRO (Apr 10, 2017)

Shea F. Kenny said:


> It's true. I've been driving 2 1/2 years too. I can do between 20 and 25 trips a day, 20+ an hour. This proves Uber doesn't necessarily take a rider's word for the quality of service we provide.
> 
> My philosophy about TNP services is that Uber owns a club. Drivers and riders are the members of the club. Uber expects members to work out their differences amicably. So, when I accept a call, I'm meeting another member. NOT A CUSTOMER!!!! They are Uber's customer, in my opinion. Semantically, that's the only way I can see to make it clear to the rider, they owe me as much respect as they think I owe them. Precisely the same amount.
> 
> ...


Based on my personal observations alone, & from reading your comments to replies on this forum I can see why previous Pax would rate you poorly. Try not to be as arrogant & entitled to the fact that you have so many rides complete, none of that matters or elevates you above any other driver (or your riders). That tablet smack dab in the middle of someone's face every time they get in your vehicle could be sending the wrong signal, even if you might not intend it too. You aren't entitled to a hypothetical "Hall of Fame" status just because you've driven longer/completed more rides than most people on here. Who really cares? It just makes you seem like a smartass with your snarky comments/attitude towards others. Maybe try being a little more positive with your approach to constructive criticism. Smile and wish people a good day. (even when you might be having a bad one yourself) & maybe that'll help you out in the long run.

Also, don't be such a grammar Nazi just bc someone phrased something incorrectly or spelled a word wrong, don't be THAT guy. & I sure hope you don't use the same profile pic on your drivers platform. Instant creeper vibes are NOT a good first impression. (LOL ...but NOT really, change it dude) Ultimately, treat others how you would like to be treated. If you're playing "bad cop" as you say, then maybe you've been doing this wayyyy too long & desperately need a vacation! Cheers.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Like so many topics, this one seems to be drifting ever so slightly. The original question appeared to be something like this:
"13,000 trips, 6701 stars, and a 4.5 rating????"
First, as far as your rating goes the 13,000 trips and the 6701 5 stars mean exactly nothing to your current rating. As mentioned, your rating is based upon your last 500 (rated) rides. However, you mention that your rating bounces all over the place which seems to be impossible with a 500 ride average being used so I am not sure how that's happening.
Do you know if you happen to be in one of the test markets where they driver is going to be rated on only their last 100 (rated) rides? I would expect the ratings to go all over the place in that kind of a rating system.
In either case, having a 4.5 rating on a consistent basis means you are doing something wrong.
It could be this......."Plus, I do what I like to do. They don't like it, well, too damn bad."...... but there are so many opportunities in your OP for riders to give you a low rating it's hard to pick out just one.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

4.5 rating with all of those trips. Mine is a 4.91 and I am your age.

You must be a real gem
You must be a real delight
You must be a real peach
Time with you must be a real BONUS LMAO


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

I think in some markets Uber has changed from using 500 trips to using 100 trips. This could cause a big jump up or down.
I don't know if that applies here.


----------



## lubi571 (Nov 26, 2015)

Two things that I got out of this thread.
1. Reinforcement that your rating has nothing to do with getting pings.
2. Maybe, hopefully, and gleefully Uber has run out of drivers to replace existing drivers.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

lubi571 said:


> Two things that I got out of this thread.
> 1. Reinforcement that your rating has nothing to do with getting pings.
> 2. Maybe, hopefully, and gleefully Uber has run out of drivers to replace existing drivers.


Way too many drivers here in South Florida. There are many quitting but a net gain of Drivers.


----------



## lubi571 (Nov 26, 2015)

Flacco said:


> Way too many drivers here in South Florida. There are many quitting but a net gain of Drivers.


The same here in Vegas complete saturation. Let's hope that the replacement doesn't keep pace.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

lubi571 said:


> The same here in Vegas complete saturation. Let's hope that the replacement doesn't keep pace.


We both live in an area with growing population and so many unskilled workers along with few higher paying options.

I am looking for something else to do but not easy but keep trying as $$$ out there. I pick up wealthy people daily : )


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

OP, thanks for helping _educate passengers. 
_
I have heard a number of times that the two hardest markets, concerning passenger ratings of drivers, are NYC & Chicago.

Stay safe out there.

You an O.G. - Props!

P.S. If you haven't yet, meet TwoFiddyMile - he an O.G. good guy, too.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Shea F. Kenny said:


> [You're refuting to the fact that Uber's rating is based on the last 500 trips? If so, you'd be correct your 13,000 trips would make your current rating unusual. I think there's a disconnect in your logic.


I'm refuting to the fact? That's not even English, let alone correct. LOL. I know what the rating base is, ty. The context of the post is to raise and answer the question of how one can have 13,000 trips, a 4.5 rating, and still be on the platform. Most of the posts here claim that below 4.6, you're gone. So, I gave irrefutable proof as to how that isn't necessarily true, obviously. I simply follow Uber guidelines, answer any questions they have about a trip honestly, business like and professionally.

Thus, Uber knows I pickz 'em up, dropz 'em off, and keep the tone down to businesslike and professional. No frills, thrills, spills or chills...........;-)

But, thanks for playing folks. I hope that with all the reading and replying to posts, your reading and writing skills get the improvement they so badly and obviously need..................;-)[/QUOTE]
if you are doing 20 to 25 trips per day Uber is going to keep you. you are probably in the top 5% of drivers as far as making them money. your acceptance, cancellation, and completion rates could be stellar. they keep me around because i make them money but i am pushing the limits for sure.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Do you wear deodorant?


----------



## Profiteer (Mar 19, 2017)

You are really preaching to the choir here. Take it your local News. See if they will do a Drivers Experience Story.

Though IMO this type of work (rideshare) is a lot more about Customer Service than about driving.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

With that low rating, I'll bet that you get enough tips to pay for.......gum LOL


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> By 1300 rides any issues should have been worked out.


No. I've done over 10,000. I had a 4.80-82 for 3 years, then recently went down about a point per week to 4.68. It seems many drivers had an unexplained drop this year, while other didn't. They did change the way riders rate. It's an interesting dynamic that some were affected and others weren't. I have pretty much the exact attitude of the OP when I drive. I do everything competently, and am even a resident of SF where I drive, but I have little patience for the riders who don't uphold their end of the deal (as I imagine it in my own particular opinion about what their end is, which most of them don't agree with).



Profiteer said:


> You are really preaching to the choir here. Take it your local News. See if they will do a Drivers Experience Story.
> 
> Though IMO this type of work (rideshare) is a lot more about Customer Service than about driving.


And they are served with rides. They aren't actually paying me enough to justify making them feel special.

Nice to see 4.5 doesn't get one deactivated. I can relax about my plummeting rating.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

The thing is, the riders don't pay you ANYTHING! If you have concerns about what UBER pays you and you take that out on your riders then you have a problem that you and you alone need to deal with. With that mindset your rating will go down. Uber doesn't target drivers to down rate but the app does allow riders who were not happy with their driver to rate them less than 5*. I know that I am going to get "dinged" by a stupid F'ing rider who took just shy of 5 minutes to arrive and then said she wanted me to wait 5 minutes while she picked up her kid and take them home. It was a 1 mile ride to pick up the kid and a 1 mile ride home. I would not wait, she said please, less than 5 minutes. As soon as she was out of the car I ended the ride, went off line and moved on.
So shoot me. The only way the rider can abuse me is if I allow them to abuse me.


----------



## cola363 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hey Shea, get that stick out of your butt and realize you aren't unique nor intellectually gifted. For Pete's sake, you're an Uber driver driving a Hyundai attempting to talk down to your fellow Uber drivers. If that's what you think may do it for ya in life, I'd instead suggest doubling your dosage and avoiding red meat before hitting the sack. You'll make more fake internet friends and your rating won't be in a slump. You may now LOL in real life, type in the acronym LOL to let us all know you were "LOLing", chow down on two pounds of ill prepared ground beef, and then be on your way.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I will say that my ratings have gone way down since the new version of the passenger app. It is very hard to figure out how to rats them. I took 2 rides last might and had to go to the emails to do it. Most pleased customers don't want to make an extra effort, pissed off ones do. Mine has, however, just gone from 4.93 to 4.87 so I'm not concerned, yet. This is in the space of about 1k trips


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Shea F. Kenny said:


> The images didn't post apparently.
> View attachment 114646
> Background image on Tablet 12,000 trips, 6,666 five stars
> View attachment 114654
> ...


What is that on the back of your car?


----------



## Shea F. Kenny (Jan 3, 2015)

Chauffeur_James said:


> What is that on the back of your car?


A US flag spinsock.



Flacco said:


> With that low rating, I'll bet that you get enough tips to pay for.......gum LOL


What are tips? LOL



Strange Fruit said:


> No. I've done over 10,000. I had a 4.80-82 for 3 years, then recently went down about a point per week to 4.68. It seems many drivers had an unexplained drop this year, while other didn't. They did change the way riders rate. It's an interesting dynamic that some were affected and others weren't. I have pretty much the exact attitude of the OP when I drive. I do everything competently, and am even a resident of SF where I drive, but I have little patience for the riders who don't uphold their end of the deal (as I imagine it in my own particular opinion about what their end is, which most of them don't agree with).
> 
> And they are served with rides. They aren't actually paying me enough to justify making them feel special.
> 
> Nice to see 4.5 doesn't get one deactivated. I can relax about my plummeting rating.


Now there's the reply I was looking for. Right there. Exact. I even gave the post a thumbs up! Woo, hoo!


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Shea F. Kenny said:


> A US flag spinsock.
> 
> What are tips? LOL
> 
> Now there's the reply I was looking for. Right there. Exact. I even gave the post a thumbs up! Woo, hoo!


There's your problem right there, these entitled Pax hate America. Boom problem solved lol

As for your ratings, you could have entered into Uber's grace period to get your ratings back up. I got a ride from a guy with a 3.89 rating once. It was a well deserved rating because the guy had some of the worst BO I've ever smelled, he also didn't have any air circulating so it made it that much worse. He told me he just moved to the US a month ago. So I assume he just started driving. They give you a warning and give you time to get your rating back up before they can you. But with that many rides and 5 star ratings they could cut you a break


----------



## Shea F. Kenny (Jan 3, 2015)

Profiteer said:


> You are really preaching to the choir here. Take it your local News. See if they will do a Drivers Experience Story.
> 
> Though IMO this type of work (rideshare) is a lot more about Customer Service than about driving.


More about customer service than driving? How is that possible, when the service IS driving???????? Jeesh. Oh, you mean ego stroking. That's not a service. That's patronizing...........;-)



Chauffeur_James said:


> There's your problem right there, these entitled Pax hate America. Boom problem solved lol


Noap. Had to take the flag down because of shredding. Still get hit. However, I'd had it up for a month, two comments. So, you are right in one sense. ;-) I thought people would say, "Hey, cool flag man!" LOL


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Shea F. Kenny said:


> More about customer service than driving? How is that possible, when the service IS driving???????? Jeesh. Oh, you mean ego stroking. That's not a service. That's patronizing...........;-)


Yes, you are in the service industry. This is how it works dealing with customers in this business. You think your waitress or bartender is really that happy?


----------



## Shea F. Kenny (Jan 3, 2015)

cola363 said:


> Hey Shea, get that stick out of your butt and realize you aren't unique nor intellectually gifted. For Pete's sake, you're an Uber driver driving a Hyundai attempting to talk down to your fellow Uber drivers. If that's what you think may do it for ya in life, I'd instead suggest doubling your dosage and avoiding red meat before hitting the sack. You'll make more fake internet friends and your rating won't be in a slump. You may now LOL in real life, type in the acronym LOL to let us all know you were "LOLing", chow down on two pounds of ill prepared ground beef, and then be on your way.


I know this is a futile effort, but I hope people see the projection of his own irrationality here. Pure mental masturbation, stroking his own ego and hoping for an **** from the observing onlookers. Truly sad.



Chauffeur_James said:


> Yes, you are in the service industry. This is how it works dealing with customers in this business. You think your waitress or bartender is really that happy?


What are you talking about? I don't look for a "happy" server. I look for someone to take my order and fill it as quickly as possible. I tip whether they have a smiley face on, or simply tend to business. I am absolutely abhorrent of egotistical people. In fact, I get annoyed if I feel someone is playing to my ego. VERY annoyed. And wasn't it you who said earlier, you don't get paid enough for all of that?

At any rate, it will never happen with me. I don't have those kinds of gears in my clockwork. LOL



UberLaLa said:


> OP, thanks for helping _educate passengers.
> _
> I have heard a number of times that the two hardest markets, concerning passenger ratings of drivers, are NYC & Chicago.
> 
> ...


Thx Lala! Preciate it!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Shea F. Kenny said:


> A US flag spinsock.
> 
> What are tips? LOL
> 
> Now there's the reply I was looking for. Right there. Exact. I even gave the post a thumbs up! Woo, hoo!


Thanks for sharing

How is the hyundai holding up with all the miles so far? Did you purchase it brand new? Any issues i am sure most was covered under warranty


----------



## Shea F. Kenny (Jan 3, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Thanks for sharing
> 
> How is the hyundai holding up with all the miles so far? Did you purchase it brand new? Any issues i am sure most was covered under warranty


It's a Chrysler 200. I purchased a lifetime bumper to bumper warranty. I pay for oil changes and light bulbs.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Shea F. Kenny said:


> What are you talking about? I don't look for a "happy" server. I look for someone to take my order and fill it as quickly as possible. I tip whether they have a smiley face on, or simply tend to business. I am absolutely abhorrent of egotistical people. In fact, I get annoyed if I feel someone is playing to my ego. VERY annoyed. And wasn't it you who said earlier, you don't get paid enough for all of that?
> 
> At any rate, it will never happen with me. I don't have those kinds of gears in my clockwork. LOL


I feel like you are the one looking for confrontation. I was just trying to give you advice from my perspective, and no I've never said that. I've always been customer service oriented. Whether you like it or not most of the general public wants to see a happy person when they get in their cheap ass Uber. Happy equals safe, if I got in an Uber and the guy seemed all pissed off I'd worry about my safety as a pax. Just giving you my view guy.



Shea F. Kenny said:


> It's a Chrysler 200. I purchased a lifetime bumper to bumper warranty. I pay for oil changes and light bulbs.


Where can you buy a lifetime warranty?! That's almost sounds too good to be true.


----------



## Shea F. Kenny (Jan 3, 2015)

Chauffeur_James said:


> I feel like you are the one looking for confrontation. I was just trying to give you advice from my perspective, and no I've never said that. I've always been customer service oriented. Whether you like it or not most of the general public wants to see a happy person when they get in their cheap ass Uber. Happy equals safe, if I got in an Uber and the guy seemed all pissed off I'd worry about my safety as a pax. Just giving you my view guy.
> 
> I'm looking for a confrontation? You're the one accusing me, 'member? What's this stuff about someone seeing me as all pissed off? You're really coming outta nowhere here bud......
> 
> Where can you buy a lifetime warranty?! That's almost sounds too good to be true.


The car is a leasing product by Santander, an Uber partner. The salesman knew I'd put a lot of miles on it and offered me their Maxi care warranty plan. I do have to pay 100.00 deductible on covered repairs. Fan belts, tires, battery are not covered, nor is body damage.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Shea F. Kenny said:


> The car is a leasing product by Santander, an Uber partner. The salesman knew I'd put a lot of miles on it and offered me their Maxi care warranty plan. I do have to pay 100.00 deductible on covered repairs. Fan belts, tires, battery are not covered, nor is body damage.


Yeah well, it's prolly already paid for itself...in my case it would have....$3,500 transmission rebuild last Fall. 125k miles


----------



## cola363 (Apr 24, 2017)

At least this time you didn't "LOL". Uber on.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

OP, I've read through this thread. You seem to be a rather unpleasant fellow. You're low rating makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I think it's the tablet. I always give crappy ratings to drivers who try too hard.....


----------



## oldmanuber (Mar 27, 2017)

Shea F. Kenny said:


> [You're refuting to the fact that Uber's rating is based on the last 500 trips? If so, you'd be correct your 13,000 trips would make your current rating unusual. I think there's a disconnect in your logic.


I'm refuting to the fact? That's not even English, let alone correct. LOL. I know what the rating base is, ty. The context of the post is to raise and answer the question of how one can have 13,000 trips, a 4.5 rating, and still be on the platform. Most of the posts here claim that below 4.6, you're gone. So, I gave irrefutable proof as to how that isn't necessarily true, obviously. I simply follow Uber guidelines, answer any questions they have about a trip honestly, business like and professionally.

Thus, Uber knows I pickz 'em up, dropz 'em off, and keep the tone down to businesslike and professional. No frills, thrills, spills or chills...........;-)

But, thanks for playing folks. I hope that with all the reading and replying to posts, your reading and writing skills get the improvement they so badly and obviously need..................;-)[/QUOTE]
Shea, you're the athlete who probably beats his wife, cheats on her, stiffs the waiter/hostess, and tells little kids to "get lost you little, brat" when they ask for autographs. But Uber ain't deactivating you. You're the garbage man, son. You're the Marines, the "Big Red One," the first mothers on the ground. You carry the freight. Dude, you are Chuck Norris. Professionalism is relative. Keep up the good work.v


----------

